# Wood sellers with decent shipping charges?



## sandman67 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm really wanting to try some wood that I can't get around here but I don't want to pay 25.00 to ship 3 small bags of chips. That's the best deal I've found so far. I know USPS offers a standard rate box but I can't seem to find anyone who uses that.

I'm looking for apple, pecan, alder or just about anything other than hickory and mequite, which is plentiful around here. 

Any help is much appreciated.

-Mike


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 10, 2008)

Sandman I bought some off ebay from vamtnwoodproducts







and it has been great. I got Apple and he had reasonable shipping rates. He had a good varity of different woods. If ya cant find him I'll try to get ya phone number and ya can call and talk to him..


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

I will ship you a reasonable amount of apple for the cost of packaging and shipping. Thru UPS store here... they MAY have a bit high a rate, but the wood is free  :{)


----------



## gobbledot (Sep 10, 2008)

Cant beat Richtee's deal.. Man Richtee you are master of all... Thanks....


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 10, 2008)

Then just use the flat rate box.

$8.90 gets you about 8 lbs of chunks!


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

He wants 20 lbs... looks like about 20 plus box, etc... I figgered 25 will cover it.


----------



## sandman67 (Sep 10, 2008)

My bad....I don't want 20lbs. 

That shipping was the best I could find for 3 small bags...1/2 cubic foot of assorted wood in each. Kinda high so I bailed.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Shipping rates can be an issue, flat box rates are the best WHEN you can gwet them. Good luck my friend. For good selction try http://www.barbecuewood.com/StoreFront.bok, you can check shipping before you buy.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 10, 2008)

Who is shipping the free cherry?


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

I might be able to help, Joe. I'll ask this weekend when I see the bro. I know he's got a bumpercrop of it.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 10, 2008)

I got ya covered buddy!

$12.95 a box for "free" cherry......


----------



## richtee (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey  for that I'll send my rib rub recipe, Bubba  ;{) Oct. 5th!


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Gents.

My FIL usually hooks me up, be he is being stingy this year.........more like trying to blackmail me to make the trip up to MI.


----------



## fireguy (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks, im all out and just ordered a 5 of cherry and a 5 of apple.. give this guy a shot and see, till I score a friends apple tree next spring. Thanks


----------



## tender loins (Sep 11, 2008)

Cabela's shipping is usually based on how much you spend, unless it's oversize. 

Orders under $25 are only $4.95!
$25.01 - $50.00 = $7.95!
$50.01 - $75.00 = $9.95
$75.01 - $100.00 = $10.95

Here's their wood products:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...pod&id=0058845 

Sometimes they have coupon codes--I got my Masterbuilt Smoker shipped for just $8.95--the coupon code was a $2.95 Shipping Special, plus $6 for oversize.

They also have both apple & pecan pellets for $17.95 for 20lbs, alder too, or in smaller 2lb bags of wood chips for $4.99 (Mesquite, Hickory, Apple, Cherry, Alder.)

Also check Amazon. I bought Cameron's Wood Chips in a couple flavors and if the items are actually sold & shipped by Amazon & not a 3rd party, then shipping is free on orders of $25 or more.

On ebay, look for those vendors that ship by Priority Mail. They have 2 different size flat rate boxes, one around $9.xx and another around $12.95.

Hope this helps.


----------



## brianyzf (Sep 12, 2008)

Try www.mainegrillingwoods.com.  Free shipping.  Never ordered from them but my buddy did and he's happy!  He got a three pack of chunks (black cherry, apple and sugar maple I think) for $27.00.  HAven't seen the bags so I don't know how big they are but like I said he is very happy with it.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 12, 2008)

Try www.grillwood.com
Ive actually bought their wood locally for less than the websight. The pecan is great.


----------



## jaynik (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.gassmoker.com/woodpile_new/woodpile1.htm
Free shipping if you buy enough.  I've used this before and I really like it.  Cheap and FREE SHIPPNG!


Does the grillwood.com site really sell 50lbs for $12.99???


----------



## dirtman775 (Oct 2, 2008)

This is where i order when im in a pinch, my neighbor is a tree worker....."Got a deal workin"


----------

